# vet says ok, buy cat very, very sick



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Before I start, I want everyone to know that I've had little Lola examined and looked at by her doctor. 

Last friday Lola started vomiting yellow mucus like liquid. She stopped eating and became lethargic and continued to vomit. She is 2.5 years old and strictly an indoor cat. I took her to her vet on Saturday for a battery of blood tests and an exam. Vet said her vitals were excellent and said to wait for tests on Monday. Sunday she was still not eating and vomiting the same substance over and over again, so I took her to the emergency hospital. She stayed for two days and had more blood tests and XRays were taken, only to find nothing. She has been home for 2 days and still refusing to eat. 

Now my vet has suggested an internal specialst. Now there is going to be more tests and she's already severely traumatized and very costly. I

A friend suggested I force feed Lola and maybe that will "jump start" her appetite.

I'm not as worried about the money as I am about her. Can anyone help me? Please any suggestions would be wonderful. I'm a mess and haven't stopped crying for days now. I feel absolutely helpless that I can't do anything right now for my baby.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Has she had any diarrhea? Any stool at all? Obviously something is wrong with her digestive tract. She won't eat because she doesn't feel well. The issue could be a parasite, bacterial or something like inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). If you can, get a stool sample and have it checked for parasites including giardia. Giardia requires a special test and can be tricky to see. It can be present and active but not show up in all stool samples. It can require multiple samples to diagnose. There are anti-nausea drugs available that may help her in the interim. try and get her to eat human baby food, either chicken or turkey. Another thing she may eat is Greek style yogurt. It has the benefit of cultures which may calm her belly. I know from experience how tough this is on both of you. When he was a baby Franklin spent 5 days in the hospital, not eating. Keep us posted, keep asking questions...


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

thank you for your reply...

No, she hasn't gone to the bathroom since Friday. I just feel terrible inside and the vet costs don't help. My husband thinks she wants to die... do you think it's possible for an animal to want to die? I just don't know if it's worse to put her through more and more tests.

I have tried baby food and all kinds of human food, but she just turns away and now is hiding.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

While I do indeed think it possible an animal may "want to die", usually it would be because the animal is so miserable due to the loss of a long-time companion or is otherwise depressed. You haven't told us much more than the immediate symptoms, but it sure sounds like Lola is miserable because she is sick and needs help. Cats have amazing survival instincts, but when they are ill, often they just want to be left alone, and Lola is undoubtedly somewhat traumatized by the emergency room visit, etc, on top of not feeling well.

That said, I'd call the internal specialist your vet recommended right away and talk to him/her about Lola's symptoms, to see if he/she has experience with her symptoms. Then I'd follow your vet's advice and get Lola there asap, since she could be getting dehydrated (I assume at the hospital they rehydrated her). Sounds like there is obviously something, keep trying until a specialist figures it out! You might also call one or two local rescue agencies and ask them if they have had cats experiencing these symptoms and what it was that caused them--also what vet they used to diagnose.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

When you talk to the internist get him/her to give Lola either anti nausea meds. Ask about giving Lola 1/4 of a 10mg Pepcid (the human variety). The first goal is to get her eating, which means getting her intestinal tract calmed down.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I just Googled the symptoms you described and came up with a couple of additional points. You might do the same, to see what you can find that might be relevant. This is no substitute for a vet's diagnosis, but since you have done that, you might want to supplement those efforts with Web research. Is it possible Lola ingested something bad and was just vomiting it out? One article I just read said the yellow could be what comes out of the stomach when there is nothing left, if the animal has eaten something rotten. Also, to help prevent dehydration, you might consider using--or buying from a local drugstore, if you don't have one--a syringe like the ones vets use to give medication to cats, and use that to inject cool water into Lola's mouth--just a teaspoon full each time, to help counteract dehydration. An article also suggested you could use the syringe to inject a little human meat-flavroed baby food.

I am not a doctor and so am not advising you, just throwing out suggestions in the absence of your knowing what the problem is, to try to help get her through it. This is in addition to contacting the specialist and the rescue agencies, not in place of it. But do your own research--the worst thing is not knowing, but as you do research, you will see others have had similar symptoms and give you some idea of the range of possible reasons for Lola's symptoms.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Again, thank you everyone. You guys are comforting me and I think it's wonderful to know there are other animal lovers out there.

I have her set up to go to the specialist tomorrow. I'm just going through so many emotions at the moment I'm not sure what to do. My husband and I have been giving her pecpid for two days now + her anti-vomit medicine. She just drank water, but still has no interest in food. It's going to be going on 7 days with no food and I'm worried about her getting the fatty liver thing. 

She has been hiding... so that must mean she wants mommy & daddy to leave her alone? Would anyone suggest force feeding her or just wait for her doctor appointment tomorrow?


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks. Sorry, I responded before I got your reply. I have baby food, but she doesn't want it. I tried to put a fingerful in her mouth, but she spit it out. With every pecpic, she gets a tiny chaser of water to help her.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

In keeping with NRD's "Just throwing suggestions out", have you tried plain boiled chicken? It was one of the things that Franklin ate on his way back from NotEatingLand. Boil it and chop it up really fine. I moistened it with some of the water in which it boiled. It's really good that you're going to see the internist tomorrow


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank, will try the boiled chicken tonight.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY start assist feeding her immediately. To put it bluntly, without food, she will die. Since she's gone a week without food, there's a very strong possibility that she's already suffering from hepatic lipidosis (fatty liver), and the ONLY treatment for that is food. You MUST get a substantial amount of food into her one way or another.

I am, of course, assuming that she doesn't have a bowel obstruction. I assume, also, that the other vets she's seen have already ruled that out. If she DOES have a bowel obstruction, however, you wouldn't want to be forcing food in behind it.

The following links will provide you with a lot of tips and tricks to get food into her:

Tanya's Feline CRF Info Centre - persuading your cat to eat
Assisted Feeding: When Your Cat Won't Eat
Feline-Assisted-Feeding : Feline-Assisted-Feeding

It's a very good thing that you're getting her to the specialist tomorrow. A cat who hasn't eaten in a week is in VERY critical condition. This is not the time to be letting your cat make the rules and hang out by herself. You must be extremely proactive and do whatever is necessary to keep her alive until the vet can figure out what's wrong with her. Right now that means getting food into her.

She is also likely dehydrated, so have the vet teach you how to administer subQ fluids at home so that you can keep her properly hydrated until she's eating and drinking properly on her own again. Dehydration can make her feel extremely ill and nauseous, so this problem needs to be addressed right away. In fact, I recommend you take her to your regular vet this afternoon for fluids before she dehydrates any further.

Food and fluid - she can't survive without them. Get them into her today.

Laurie


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I strongly second everything Laurief said, Annepanee. 

I'm doubly concerned by your comment that your cat hasn't gone to the bathroom since last Friday. That sounds like an obstruction or impaction or something.... did the vet take x-rays? Did you tell him about the lack of elimination? 

Please keep us up to date as you can! I'm praying for you both!

<<<hugs>>>

AC


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Auntie Crazy said:


> I'm doubly concerned by your comment that your cat hasn't gone to the bathroom since last Friday. That sounds like an obstruction or impaction or something.... did the vet take x-rays? Did you tell him about the lack of elimination?


If the cat hasn't eaten anything in a week, that could certainly explain the lack of eliminations. No food in, no poop out. However, not all obstructions can be seen in x-rays (which apparently the cat has already had). I expect the internist will recommend an abdominal ultrasound tomorrow.

Laurie


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

laurief said:


> If the cat hasn't eaten anything in a week, that could certainly explain the lack of eliminations. No food in, no poop out. However, not all obstructions can be seen in x-rays (which apparently the cat has already had). I expect the internist will recommend an abdominal ultrasound tomorrow.
> 
> Laurie


Totally makes sense on the pooping side, Laurie, but wouldn't he still be peeing? 

Scary for both the owner and the kitty either way. :-(


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Auntie Crazy said:


> Totally makes sense on the pooping side, Laurie, but wouldn't he still be peeing?
> 
> Scary for both the owner and the kitty either way. :-(


She wouldn't be peeing if she's not taking in enough fluid to produce urine. She is hiding, though, so I suspect that she is probably peeing somewhere outside of the litterbox where annepannee hasn't found it yet.

Definitely VERY scary when a cat doesn't eat for a week, any way you look at it.

Laurie


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

Your cat's symptoms sound like my Milner's before he was disagnosed with acute renal failure. However, his bloodwork showed kidney values all over the place and they worsened as the week went on. We still don't know *why* he ended up with ARF, but he made a full recovery with lots of supportive care at home (anti-nausea meds, whatever food he was willing to eat, daily subcutaneous fluids). The whole ordeal was very scary and for a while I didn't think he'd pull through. I still look back and thank my lucky stars, because he could have taken a turn for the worst at any time. My point is, hang in there and be strong and don't lose hope! All paws over here are crossed for your kitty. The worst thing is not knowing what's wrong or what to do. I hope the specialist is able to figure it out and she makes a full recovery like Milner did.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

update 

xrays showed no obstruction, but vet said that they don't always show. Both vet's she saw said that her belly felt soft and really good as well, so they were just as frustrated as I was. Since her blood work & exams showed nothing, both thought it was a case of gastritis or something bad that she was just getting out of her system. No one wanted me to force feed her right away. 

Yesterday she drank on her own, urinated and defecated. So, after watching her just lay there, I decided to stop crying and syringe feed her the A/D. It was not hard at all, probably because I know her life depends on it. I was successful in giving her just a small amount, but didn't want to overdo it. She kept it down, but more amazing then that, 10 minutes after the food, she sprang back to life. She actually tried to play with me, she jumped up on the furniture and ate 5 greenies on her own.

Her "mood" continued and was almost like the old Lola. She still did not want the food offered to her. I tried the boiled chicken but nothing. She's definitely interested and smells it, but still won't eat it.

I was going to ask if I should still force feed her, but I think I know the answer.

Who knows, maybe it really is nothing wrong with her! I am still going to take her to the specialist and see what he says.

Thanks folks, all of you really did help me and helped my emotional state.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That's a really good sign and great news. Good luck with the specialist. I hope the positive signs continue and that everything turns out well.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm glad things seem to be taking a turn for the better with Lola. I know exactly what you mean about the emotional state we get into in these cases -- you feel so utterly scared and helpless. Well, kudos to you for doing all the right things to help her, including the specialist.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

This is great news. As October said there is nothing that makes you feel as scared and helpless. It seems like she is rounding back in to form. He belly is still rebounding from whatever was going on, so it may take a while for her to get back to digging in to dinner. That she is showing interest is a good thing. Keep offering fresh stuff. Another thing that worked with Franklin was Sheba. I know it's not exactly health food but he ate it  I'm very happy for you and Lola!


----------



## Buggsy (Jul 14, 2010)

i had this happen with our family cat, has her mouth been checked for ulcers etc? Unforunantly our cat had kidney failure and we made the decision to let her go peacefully. Like yours she showed interest in food but due to problems under her tongue she was in too much pain to actually eat it. Just a thought really.

Hopefully she continues to do better for you!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Absolutely keep assist feeding her until she's eating her full daily portion on her own. You should be getting at least 5-6 oz of canned food into her daily.

Laurie


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

When my Cindy-Lou first came to me, she was originally a foster kitty who I intended to adopt out. Her brother and sister both found homes shortly after being spayed and neutered. Cindy's surgery and recovery were uneventful but about a week after she just went cold turkey on her food. She vomited a few times and decided she no longer wanted anything to do with food. She was so limp, and so lifeless, and so very very thin. It was scary, I thought she was going to die on me.

The vet could find nothing wrong with her, just like your Lola. On the third day of her hunger strike I began to force feed her, and started fluid therapy. I would give her plain boiled chicken, and also a canned food milkshake fed with a syringe. If I put the chicken in her mouth and held her jaws closed gently tilting her head back, she would chew it and swallow on her own. She protested her "milkshakes" but that was just too bad for her, because I was persistent. She got 50 mL of subQ fluids a couple times a day. After just short of a week of this, she began to nibble canned food on her own. I had to continue the force feeding for about 2 weeks, with her slowly eating more and more on her own during that last week, until finally she was eating her whole meal portion.

I never did find out what was wrong with her. The whole experience made me fall in love though, and I decided to keep her. She was so deeply bonded to me after that, always at my side and on my lap- it was like she _knew_ that I loved her and saved her. But one thing is for certain, just as others have said- they need food, and especially need hydration. Just being dehydrated can make them feel so awful, and giving them fluids can offer so much relief. I'm praying for Lola's health and a for a quick recovery for her. Hang in there, I know it's a hard road!


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Not good...

Lola's appointment today with the internist was cancelled do to his sickness. Her appointment was moved to Monday.

I have been successful in giving Lola her food through the syringe. Today she was extremely letharic and depressed again. She threw up her greenies. What scares me the most is not that she threw them up, but the fact that she hasn't eaten any since yesterday around 3pm PST. Now when I feed her or give her her med's she shakes. She never shook before. Could she be getting sicker or just frightened? My gut tells me sick.

Also, could the greenies have stayed that long in her stomach?

Okay, would you all please let me know what you would do at this stage. I am financially in a bind, so taking her back to the emergency hospital isn't really possible and not sure if I should let her suffer through until Monday. Now is really the first time I'm thinking about not letting her go through this misery. I would spend my last dime on her, but now it might be inhumane. Am I keeping her around for me? Is is cruel? Please folks, what would YOU do?


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so, so sorry to hear the latest. I hope lauirief or Auntie Crazy will respond with ideas, but I'm concerned Lola may be severely dehydrated again. No, I don't think you are being selfish, she still might be able to bounce back, if someone could figure out what is wrong. 

You haven't mentioned if Lola was a rescue cat. If so, I would call the emergency number at the agency, if it has one, and see if they can help without your having to take on another large financial burden. I would also call the emergency hospital, explain the situation, be honest, and see if they can somehow help without your paying an arm and leg--after all, Lola was just there for two days. Throw yourself on their mercy. And I'd do it now.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

annepanee said:


> Not good... Please folks, what would YOU do?


At this point, I would take her to the emergency vet. Lola's in trouble and needs help.

<<<<hugs>>>>

AC


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

She needs to at least be on some IV or subQ fluids right away. I also think you should get her to the vet. If she's gonna have a chance to pull through I think the dehydration needs to be addressed. It might make her feel a lot better.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

I adopted Lola from a little pet store that helps unwanted cats and dogs. The woman that owns it is a saint and I thought it would be good to find a home for a cat or kitten.

We have a lot of experience with giving cats subQ's because we had a kidney cat that had daily fluid for 3 years. Lola is still drinking water and I'm also giving her water when I feed her. My husband I are going to take her to her vet in the morning. The emergency hospital is going to charge us minimum $300 for services tonight and they make you take your pet to your regular vet in the am. 

Tomorrow I'm going to ask our vet what his "real" opinion is. Since he's known us for so many years, we really trust him. I'm hoping he'll say she is stable, and we can wait for our internist appointment on Monday.

I really believe she is slowly dying and that hurts. The other cat that was brought home with her is already lost and confused. They have slept & played together for the 2 years we've had them and now he's lonely. I'm trying to give him lots of attention right now, but he definitely knows something is off.

What sucks is not being able to help her. What sucks even more is the fact that her life is dependent on my bank account. If I thought I could save her, I would max every credit card out... so please no one hate me for putting the issue of money out there. I'm angry with myself that I lost my job and don't have an unlimited amount of money for my kids.

I'm trying to remain positive, but I can't deny that the possibility of putting her down is there. My husband is also realizing the possibility and now joining me in crying for our little baby Lola. I'm so thankful for all you wonderful folks that have given me great advice, thoughts & concern. 

Thank you


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, if you've done subQ hydration, then you have more experience than your initial posts might have suggested, and it's very good that Lola is getting water. You are doing everything you can--no one, especially here, is going to "hate" you if for financial reasons you run out of options. You should not feel guilty, since you have taken her to the vet and the hospital so far already. We are trying to support you, with suggestions but also with moral support, and no one will be judgmental if it turns out no one could prevent her from the worst. Our concern is genuinely with you, but also it is because we know full well, next time it could be one of us and one of our cats, so we are empathetic. Hang in there, knowing you are doing everything you can, within whatever limits you--and the vets--may have.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

If this message comes out a bit odd or scrambled, please excuse me, I'm dead tired.

Yesterday I watched Lola slowly decline. Around 9pm I watched her drag her body through the house and then have a seizure. My husband and I took her to the emergency vet. Doctors there said it could be anything from something affecting her centeral nervous system to an intestinal blockage. 

When I asked for an "honest" opinion as to the quality of her life, no one would answer me. They said given her age, they would still like to do more tests to try to get them to the problem. After they said she wasn't in pain and could possibly recover, how could we put her down? My husband was angry with me (as I am now) that I could want to extinguish her beautiful little life.

We took her out of that facility and checked her into the hospital with the specialist that she was supposed to see on Monday. The doctor there was really good. She spent 45 minutes with us just getting her history and every little detail about her. After an exam, reading every detail of her charts, rechecking the xray and speaking with us, she felt strongly that it's something to do with her GI and not toxoplasmosis. They will be doing more xrays and an ultrasound today and see the internist tomorrow. 

All we can do is sit, wait and pray, pray and more praying. My husband and I can't afford this, but we just can't let her go if there is a possibility of saving her. So far it has cost us $6,200 and sadly, we still don't know what is wrong. I'm so frustrated that her life is dependent on how much money we have in the bank. That just feels so wrong. 

I feel so empty and raw. I'm actually experiencing health problems myself because of this. With that being said, I would gladly take her sickness.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

God bless you, sweetie, what a wonderful heart you and your husband have. I will pray for all of you, but I believe Lola's in good hands with you two. May the internist find the problem ASAP and may Lola have a speedy recover and return back to the warm and loving home where she belongs.

<<<<hugs>>>

AC


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

I know these updates are getting old, but here is the latest.

A few hours after we left Lola with her new staff, the doctor called me to say that she paged the radiologist. She saw something unusual on the xrays and asked him to come in on an emergency basis to do the ultrasound right away. She was calling me to see if I would pay the emergency fee (extra $200ish), which of course I would. 

I sat and waited on pins and needles and then the call came...radiologist thought it was a foreign body or a mass. The surgeon was on the way in to perform emergency surgery. We went down to pay additional fee's and talk to the doctors. There was definitely something blocking at the bottom of her stomach and needed surgery asap as her health was declining quickly. We paid, got to hold & kiss her, and she went off to surgery. We were waiting for the terrible message that it was cancer. My husband and I decided that if things looked really bad, we would let her go to heaven.

So... when the call came in it was great news! She had eaten her favorite toy, a glitter ball. Surgery went well, they took it out and she was just waking up. She will be there for a few more days of recovery and then back home.

I'm so happy and excited, but I also feel afraid. Afraid because the last few times things looked good, things got worse. I'm a little angry that 3 other vet's did not see what the one yesterday did. If they had seen something suspicious like she did on the original xray, it would have made them do more xrays and the ultrasound. Poor Lola suffered needlessly and I do feel guilty about that. 

A huge hug and thanks to all the people that so generously answered me and gave me hope. If you all lived near me I would invite you over for a little Lola meet & greet and make you dinner as a token of my immense appreciation.

Again, thank you!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

A glitter ball...wow!! I too would be more than a little annoyed that three vets missed that on the prior x-rays. You have nothing to feel guilty about since you did everything you could to try to help Lola. I'm glad to hear that the new doctor managed to figure out the problem and the surgery went well.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Aug 13, 2010)

The updates are NOT getting old! Please continue them! I am so glad they were finally able to figure out what was ailing her and correct it! I hope she makes a full recovery soon. 

I would also be pretty darn furious that nobody was able to determine what the issue was earlier. A cat toy seems like a pretty big item not to notice... That's unfreakingbelievable.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Yay for a diagnosis!! I can't wait until the next update where Lola's home and on the mend. 

That's awful about the previous vets completely missing that, though. Just.... unforgivable. I mean, what do you bring your cat in for, if not for their expertise.... and if a bunch of folks on a forum can see it looks like some kind of obstruction, why didn't they pursue that with every measure at their disposal before ruling it out?

<<<HUGS>>>>Annepanee and major props to you and hubby for not giving up!

AC


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank goodness they finally figured out what it was, and then took care of it promptly. I'd like to believe Lola can't wait to get better and get back to normal as soon as possible, and she will be so happy to be feeling better soon. When she finally starts purring again (fingers crossed), you must tell us, as that would be a very emotionally satisfying moment.

As for the vets not finding it sooner, besides anger, I still think you should complain that it was unconscionable for you to have to pay as much as you have for the problem to be diagnosed and to ask for some money back from those who failed to find anything, as well as asking the emergency hospital, despite your gratitude, to cut you a break. I wouldn't be beyond asking the nice woman from whom you adopted Lola if she has a lawyer you could consult, not to involve her in any way, but potentially to get some relief from those who failed to diagnose. Yes, I would tread lightly here, but it doesn't hurt to check to see if there is any recourse you might have, without making a pariah of yourself for the future. Also, you might ask the folks at the hospital who correctly diagnosed whom they might recommend in the area as the best vet for the future.

And while this will not do you any good at the moment, you might also consider pet insurance in the future. I truly hope Lola is better soon, so you get to feel that all this pain and suffering on everyone's part, though unnecessary, was not in vain.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

So glad they found out what was wrong and heres to a speedy recovery. I also agree with NRD. I would talk to the hospital that finally diagnosed and corrected the issue, and ask for their xrays. Take them to the other hospitals you have been dealing with and ask for a refund. If they are not willing to refund you some money, then you may want to look into small claims court. 

Also we have trupanion insurance for both of our little ones and would highly recommend them. I believe we pay 50 a month and everything is covered other than routine care.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

I am going to be getting my film back and having a very serious talk with the vet's that overlooked it. I told my husband yesterday that I wanted to get insurance for Mac and not sure if Lola's condition would be considered a "pre existing condition" or not. I never want to have to make the choice again between money or my babies.

We went to visit Lola yesterday and when she was brought into the room and spotted us, she tried to jump out of the arms of the tech. She was so bright & alert and purring like a machine. She couldn't move much because of the blood pressure cuff, but she just wanted to be petted and let us kiss her constantly. Usually I can get only one or two kisses on her nose before she moves away, but yesterday was a free-for-all! We stayed with her for about a half an hour and it was a crappy feeling to leave her. But, good news today... vet said that she was doing great, ate a little bit of kibble and can come home today. Yesterday was my birthday and knowing she was going to live was the best gift I ever got! 

I hope this picture comes out and if it's the size of Texas, sorry... but here she is yesterday at the hospital.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

She looks great, and ready to come home! The key to insurance is to find a list of those things that the insurance company designates as previously existing conditions. Then get a vet to sign some form of health certificate stating that Lola is free of them.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

I dont believe this would be considered a pre-existing condition. More like accidental ingestion. Trupanion is really good about preexisting and covers quite a bit of them. They are very worth checking out for both kitties.

Glad to see miss Lola on the mend


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

This is indeed great news! And it is so impressive how quickly she is bouncing back, once the problem was taken care of.
And you probably feel at least as good as she does, very gratifying.

On insurance, I have nothing against trupanion, it may well be excellent, but I'd suggest you do a little comparison shopping, on price and coverage. I got mine when I got my first cat from the local Humane Society, and it costs about $14 a month. Admittedly, I don't know how good they'd be if I made a claim, since I haven't had to, but it's worth checking around, even on this Forum, for comparison.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I am soooo relieved for you, your husband, and LOLA! She looks wonderful in that photo. Ready to take her life back! I know what a financial hardship all of her veterinary expense must have been, but I also know that for you, it pales in comparison to the importance of saving her life. It never fails to amaze me how quickly cats can rebound from death's door when given the proper veterinary care.

As far as pet insurance is concerned, I was just researching this the other day and came across a very useful website:

Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc.

After reading through some of that site, it looked to me like PetPlan U.S. was an excellent choice, though it would be advisable to read through all of the companies' offerings to see which best meet your needs.

Again, I am so glad that Lola is doing so well now and coming home!

Laurie


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

That pet insurance review is exceedingly helpful, thanks, laurief. Turns out my vet has positive experience with trupanion, but there are a couple of others on that list with very high ratings and good coverage, too. The chart's pricing is somewhat misleading, though. One insurer showed premia of about $5-6 per month, but when you go to their Website and seek a quote, it comes out at $15-20. But that seems about par for the course in pricing, generally speaking, for a $200 deductible and 80 percent coverage.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the pet insurance refrences, going to do some more research today. Unfortunately, I was very sick the same time Lola was with many of the same symptoms - lol. I blew off my ultrasound & barium swallow to find out what was wrong with her, so now I have to do those - ick!

I spoke to the office manager of the place that failed to diagnose her obstruction and she agreed I should receive some sort of a refund. She has to speak with those doctors and will get back to me. Also, thanks NRD - I asked for a discount when picking up Lola and was shocked that they wrote off almost $2,500 - yay! 

Lola is hating life in her kennel. Last night she actual broke the mesh out and was temporarily free. I had to do a quick emergency sewing session and got her back in. She also somehow removed her e-collar and got her little arms stuck in there a few times as well. That girl has so much energy and life in her, it's wonderful! I slept on the hardwood floor next to her little kennel just to keep her comforted. This is going to be a very, very long 10 days, but at least I know she's going to live! Now I'm just a bundle of worries about if she is in pain or not.

I'm just thankful for you guys, wonderful vets and my husband that insisted we would pay anything to save her life.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

The only trouble I had with insurance, the ASPCA sponsored one, was their interpretation of Preexisting Condition. They were basically selling term insurance. Each 12 month period was distinct. When Franklin got sick they paid for everything for the first 12 months. Then, on day 366, everything related to his illness was determined to be a preexisting condition and they paid for nothing. If he had been diagnosed with cancer (he wasn't) on day 360, he would have been covered for 5 days. Then a new term would begin, the cancer would be a preexisting condition and they would pay for nothing. I dropped the coverage.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

glad to hear your cat is getting better. your story really has frightened me because our youngest cat is always eating stuff. I have found rubber bands in her stool and i've seen her eating bits of debris off the floor. She's lucky she hasn't had any problems herself.

good luck with your cat.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow! Imagine what a belly ache she must have had. Poor girl! Sounds like she's gonna make a full recovery. That's so awesome! I was praying for Lola, and I will continue to wish her the smoothest recovery!


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

annepanee said:


> I spoke to the office manager of the place that failed to diagnose her obstruction and she agreed I should receive some sort of a refund. She has to speak with those doctors and will get back to me. Also, thanks NRD - I asked for a discount when picking up Lola and was shocked that they wrote off almost $2,500 - yay! ]
> 
> 
> Good for you!! And deserved. I'd like to say that's the best advice I've given anyone, on or off the Forum, in quite a while, but chances are they were going to do that anyway. Many vets and animal hospitals are naturally sympathetic to horrific hard-luck stories like this one. The vet refunds should come because they know it's the right thing to do.
> ...


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

Thank God you found a vet who could read xrays!!!! I am SO happy to read this - I was tearing up at the beginning of this thread, just feeling your pain, heartache and frustration. A glitter ball?!!! I'll bet any more of those in your house will be in the garbage! 

This has definitely inspired me to get insurance for my crew. It CAN happen at any time, and I never want to be in a situation where it's my bank account vs. saving my babies lives when possible.


----------



## Gnotes (Sep 21, 2010)

These charts comparing pet insurance plans are wonderful! Thanks for posting. Now that I will be having two kitties, I am planning on getting insurance on both of them. I had no idea there were so many choices, and now I can choose by plan, rating, and cost. 

Just never want to have to be in a position of not being able to pay for a kittie's illness or injury.


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Little Lola continues to grow stronger day by day, but I'm somehow getting weaker. She refuses to stay in her enclosure now. She tears at the mesh, clawing & twisting her body to try to get out. She gets her legs caught up in her e collar and I'm worried she is going to hurt herself. So after two hours of trying to get her to stay, I let her out into the house and stayed up the entire night. I just don't know if I can do it 24/7 days a week until she gets her stitches out (next Friday). She has tried to jump already and that worries me. How long does it really take to heal that large wound?

Anyone have any other suggestions to how I can make the next 8 days a little easier on both of us? I have her in the bathroom now, but I'm worried she'll start clawing at the door and injure herself.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm coming in late to this story, but I absolutely feel your pain! My Fergie ate a chunk of yarn 2 years ago that had to be surgically removed, and it was absolutely heartwrenching! She had an incision about 5 inches long, with 16 stitches if I recall correctly. She never had one of those collars - she licked her stitches a lot but didn't start picking at them until about 8 days after the surgery. Your Lola is probably starting to feel a lot better and just wants out of the cage, and I think it's fine to let her out. How long are you supposed to wait to get her stitches removed? We were told 10 days, and Fergie made it 9 days. That's when she started picking at them, and when I realized she had pulled the bottom one out I called the vet and they said to bring her in for the removal. It went fine and when we got back home she went absolutely nuts, running around like she had been tied up for weeks! You should definitely expect that - stitches in the belly really keep them from being able to stretch and jump and that sudden freedom makes them bounce off the walls!

You still have a ways to go, but it sounds like she's doing great and I'd say it's safe to relax a bit and let yourself get some rest. You're probably fine letting her roam free around the house, although I'd make sure anything she can eat is found and put away first! You would think Fergie would have learned something from her experience, but no, she will still eat anything that will fit in her mouth!


----------



## annepanee (Sep 16, 2010)

Better late than never my kitty friends!

Lola must be feeling better ... because she has so much energy & trying to jump on things already. Her stitches come out on Friday, Oct 1 (13 days after surgery). She is trying to lick her stitches, but the collar is preventing her from doing so.

I have taken her out of her enclosure and tried to keep her in the bathroom, but she's still naughty. After that try, I let her roam the house with constant supervision. Apparently the constant supervision isn't quite so... cuz she keeps finding her way to "off-limit" areas of the house. 

It's just so hard trying to figure out if she is any pain. She seems to be okay and I haven't seen her panting, pacing, wincing trying to or hiding. But last night I feel asleep on my watch and when I woke up I couldn't find her. After 25 minutes of searching we found her under the couch. How the **** could she fit under the couch? When my husband picked it up so I could extract her, she kept trying to go back. I kept wondering if she was in pain and trying to hide? She wasn't displaying any other symptoms of pain, so I She was banned to the bathroom for a few hours until I could get a few needed hours of sleep. I just wish I knew if it was something that was causing her ouchies or if she's just being her curious self.

Anyway, my life has been tipped upside down with this whole situation. Not only financially but both physcially & emotionally. I've never gone this long intentionally, without a good sleep. With all that said, I love my little Lola and just so happy that she made it.


----------

